# trabaja allí desde hace cuatro años



## Tomby

È giusta questa frase?:
"Serena abita a Seviglia e lavora lì da quatro anni fa".
"Io voleva dire: "_Serena vive en Sevilla y trabaja allí desde hace cuatro años_".
Grazie!


----------



## Agró

Me parece que no hace falta ese "fa":

"Serena abita a Seviglia e lavora lì da quattro anni".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Agró said:


> "Serena abita a S*i*viglia e lavora lì da quattro anni".


----------



## Tomby

Grazie!, Agró e Paulfromitaly.


----------



## flljob

¿Se podría usar _ci_?
Serena abita a Siviglia e *ci* lavora da quattro anni

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

flljob said:


> ¿Se podría usar _ci_?
> Serena abita a Siviglia e *ci* (_y trabaja allí) _lavora da quattro anni
> 
> Saludos


 
Concordo.


----------



## scorpio1984

Tombatossals said:


> È giusta questa frase?:
> "Serena abita a Seviglia e lavora lì da quatro anni fa".
> "Io voleva dire: "_Serena vive en Sevilla y trabaja allí desde hace cuatro años_".
> Grazie!


 
"Da" e "fa" si usano in situazioni diverse: 

- "da" si usa con un verbo al presente:

Vivo a Barcelona _*da quattro anni*_. ("Fa dos anys que visc a Barcelona." quest' azione continua ancora)

- "fa" si usa con un verbo al passato:

Sono andata a Londra _*due anni fa*_. ("Vaig anar a Londres fa dos anys". quest'azione non continua più) 
È come "since" e "ago" in inglese, sai? è esattamente la stessa cosa! "da" = since, "fa" = ago. 


allora, dovresti dire:

_Serena vive e labora a Siviglia da quattro anni._


spero di essere utile


----------



## infinite sadness

Altre possbilità sono:

- è da quattro anni che lavora lì

- sono quattro anni che lavora lì

p.d.: fatemmi = farmi


----------



## ursu-lab

scorpio1984 said:


> "Da" e "fa" si usano in situazioni diverse:
> 
> - "da" si usa con un verbo al presente o al *passato *quando esprime un'azione continuata nel tempo, cioè una *durata*:
> 
> Vivo a Barcelona _*da quattro anni*_. ("Fa dos anys que visc a Barcelona." quest' azione continua ancora)
> Vivevo a Barcellona da quattro anni (ha vissuto a BCN per quattro anni fino a quando...) quando l'ho conosciuto.
> 
> - "fa" si usa con un verbo al passato quando l'azione è riferita a *un tempo preciso *e non a una durata:
> 
> Sono andata a Londra _*due anni fa*_. ("Vaig anar a Londres fa dos anys". quest'azione non continua più)
> È come "since" e "ago" in inglese, sai? è esattamente la stessa cosa! "da" = since, "fa" = ago.
> 
> 
> allora, dovresti dire:
> 
> _Serena vive e lavora a Siviglia da quattro anni._
> 
> Serena viveva a Siviglia da quattro anni ma poi ha deciso di andarsene.
> 
> spero di essere utile


----------



## Neuromante

scorpio1984 said:


> "Da" e "fa" si usano in situazioni diverse:
> 
> - "da" si usa con un verbo al presente:
> 
> Vivo a Barcelona _*da quattro anni*_. ("Fa dos anys que visc a Barcelona." quest' azione continua ancora)
> 
> - "fa" si usa con un verbo al passato:
> 
> Sono andata a Londra _*due anni fa*_. ("Vaig anar a Londres fa dos anys". quest'azione non continua più)
> È come "since" e "ago" in inglese, sai? è esattamente la stessa cosa! "da" = since, "fa" = ago.
> 
> 
> allora, dovresti dire:
> 
> _Serena vive e labora a Siviglia da quattro anni._
> 
> 
> spero di essere utile



¿Y si usas el español y el italiano?
Siempre me quejo cuando aparece un tercer idioma, generalmente el inglés. Arriba pone claro que sólo se admiten el italiano y el español, que conste.


----------



## gatogab

> *"Fa dos anys que visc a Barcelona." *
> *"Vaig anar a Londres fa dos anys"*
> È come *"since"* e *"ago*" in inglese, sai? è esattamente la stessa cosa! *"da" = since*, *"fa" = ago.*


¡Babel, Babel!!
Babele, Babele!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Per completezza, diamo pure la versione siciliana, che pare essere una via di mezzo tra italiano, catalano e spagnolo:
"Serena stapi a Sivigghia e havi cuattr'anni ca travagghia 'ddá".

Senza scordare che in principio tutti gli uomini del mondo parlavano la stessa lingua.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, pues entonces olvidémonos del foro, del español y del italiano, aprendamos todos la lengua "de moda" y adiós muy buenas ¿No? Ya puestos a jugar...


Les recuerdo que esto es un foro español/italiano o italiano/español y que eso está escrito encima de todo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Tampoco hay que enfadarse tanto. Tombatossals es catalán y Scorpio ha escrito toda la explicación en italiano (y muy correctamente, por cierto). Sólo se le han escapado las traducciones de los ejemplos en su idioma, todos entre paréntesis. Es decir, la explicación estaba en italiano, ejemplos incluídos.
Y lo del inglés, que más o menos todo el mundo chapurrea, a veces es útil para ahorrar tiempo y no perderse en discusiones larguísimas: yo también lo utilizo para explicar la diferencia entre "c'è/ci sono".

Por cierto, 


> Serena abita a Siviglia e *ci* lavora da quattro anni


Teoricamente è corretta, ma in italiano in genere si dice:
*abita e lavora* a Siviglia da quattro anni.

Quel "ci" è completamente superfluo.

O, se si usa il "ci" con il verbo "lavorare", si riferisce al luogo in concreto del lavoro: non ha un valore locativo "universale", intendendo che una persona normalmente non lavora in "tutta" la città:

mio padre lavorava alla Pirelli e ora ci lavoro anch'io (alla Pirelli).

Un'altra cosa è dire "*vado a *lavorare in [luogo]", dove il verbo di movimento "andare" vuole sempre il luogo, e quindi il pronome locativo.


----------



## Neuromante

No estoy enfadado, pero "*esto*" está escrito arriba del todo.


> Italiano-Español Temas y preguntas sobre el idioma, en italiano y castellano. Idiomas autorizados: italiano y castellano.
> Argomenti e domande linguistiche. Le discussioni sono in italiano e spagnolo.



No entiendo la razón para insistir en el uso otros idiomas y mucho menos cuando se hace a consciencia, como resulta ser el caso. O cuando no ayuda absolutamente nada a resolver la duda ¿No nos basta con dos idiomas para aclararnos con esos mismos dos idiomas? Lo dudo.


----------



## infinite sadness

A volte qualche piccola trasgressione serve per rendere meno pesante l'esistenza.


----------



## scorpio1984

Grazie tante infinite sadness e ursula, io volevo soltanto fargli capire con più precisione il significato esatto delle frasi, perché avevo visto che lui parlava anche il catalano e avevo pensato che se lo traducevo al catalano potrebbe essere utile. Inoltre non sapevo che era vietato, non lo avevo letto. Comunque non dirò che mi dispiace.


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Teoricamente è corretta, ma in italiano in genere si dice:*
> abita e lavora* a Siviglia da quattro anni.


Si la cantidad de años fuera la misma, en español también se podría decir igual: "Serena *vive y trabaja *en Sevilla desde hace cuatro años".

Pero, ¿y si consiguió trabajo al año siguiente de llegar?:
"Serena vive en Sevilla *desde hace cinco* años, y trabaja allí *desde hace cuatro*".

En este caso, ¿cómo se diría? El "ci" quedó claro que no es del todo apropiado para este contexto, entonces, ¿se tendría que usar "*lì*" como hizo Tombatossals en su primer post?

Y si se dice al revés:
"Serena *lavora a Siviglia* da quattro anni e *ci abita* da cinque".
... así sí está bien, ¿no?


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Si la cantidad de años fuera la misma, en español también se podría decir igual: "Serena *vive y trabaja *en Sevilla desde hace cuatro años".
> 
> Pero, ¿y si consiguió trabajo al año siguiente de llegar?:
> "Serena vive en Sevilla *desde hace cinco* años, y trabaja allí *desde hace cuatro*".
> 
> En este caso, ¿cómo se diría? El "ci" quedó claro que no es del todo apropiado para este contexto, entonces, ¿se tendría que usar "*lì*" como hizo Tombatossals en su primer post?
> 
> Y si se dice al revés:
> "Serena *lavora a Siviglia* da quattro anni e *ci abita* da cinque".
> ... así sí está bien, ¿no?


 
Sì, non so spiegare bene il perché, non si tratta di grammatica ma di "sentido común": trovo molto più naturale la seconda versione. L'altra non è che sia scorretta, ma mi sembra più forzata, non spontanea. Parlando, direi piuttosto:

abita a Siviglia da cinque anni e ha trovato lavoro quattro anni fa.

È scontato che si sta parlando della stessa città, altrimenti specificherei il contrario. Per questo dicevo che è totalmente superfluo.


----------



## honeyheart

Quedó muy claro, gracias. 

Además, esta frase viene muy bien  para ver claramente la diferencia de uso entre "da" y "fa":



ursu-lab said:


> abita a Siviglia *da cinque anni* e ha trovato lavoro *quattro anni fa*.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Nota di moderazione:


> *Ciao amici,
> 
> Un'ottima maniera per confondere questa discussione, la trovata di aggiungere quante più lingue possibili e di rispondere a qualunque costo.
> 
> Vi rammento che in questo Forum si posta solo se si ha qualche contributo da dare alla discussione e in particolare nel forum Italiano-Spagnolo si scrive solo in italiano e in spagnolo.
> Non è complicato.
> 
> Buon lavoro a tutti!
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------

